

Automatic Facebook Photo Tagging Makes a Comeback - noveltysystems
http://facebooklogin.net/features-news/automatic-photo-tagging-makes-a-comeback/

======
kunai
Yet again, Facebook throws privacy to the wind and decides to reintroduce
potentially infringing features without any sort of warning or notice.

This is getting ridiculous. I think it's time for me to close my Facebook
account.

Again.

